# @Morrus - New ENW Logo



## weem (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not sure my PM's are getting to you (since the first one I sent, the rest are timing out). So just in-case you haven't got them, you can grab the logo here (in various forms)...

Index of /upload/enw

The GIF's are probably best for the site.
The TIF's are probably best for high res needs (shirts, print material, etc)
The PNG's are just there to be there, hehe. Not displayed properly in all browsers but have their uses for sure.

If you need anything else, let me know 

Thanks again!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the logo--congrats, Weem --but I think there's a problem with the HTML, at least in Firefox. I can't click on any of the graphic links beneath it (News, Forums, etc.) They either default to clicking on the logo, or don't present as links at all.


----------



## jeffh (Aug 31, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> I love the logo--congrats, Weem --but I think there's a problem with the HTML, at least in Firefox. I can't click on any of the graphic links beneath it (News, Forums, etc.) They either default to clicking on the logo, or don't present as links at all.




I was coming here to report the same issue. I had to manually type in the /forum part of the URL to get here.


----------



## weem (Aug 31, 2009)

The logo is a link (A) tag with the logo image itself set as a backgound and the area (size) of the tag is squared up it looks like so it is extending down and covering the forums button.

Not sure any help is needed, but it looks like the problem is in the CSS...


#logo a
{
	display: block;
	height: 134px;
	width: 210px;
	padding-top: 134px;
}


*#logo a* with it's padding-top of 134 is creating a tall link (134px height PLUS the padding of 134, since it is inside the A tag, is 268 tall) and as such it is extending down over the links below (in particular, the "forum" link).

---edit---

Also, if you add in text-indent:-9999px; it will throw the text "EN World Home" off the page.


----------



## Obryn (Aug 31, 2009)

Same problem in (blech) IE6.

-O


----------



## weem (Aug 31, 2009)

Obryn said:


> Same problem in (blech) IE6.
> 
> -O




Ouch... 7 is bad enough, but 6? Yikes.

Is there a reason you haven't upgraded yet? Firefox, IE8, etc?

Sadly, we still support ie6 so I still have to fiddle with the usual problems from time to time to get things working correctly. One day we won't support it anymore, and I think that day is coming soon


----------



## Obryn (Aug 31, 2009)

weem said:


> Ouch... 7 is bad enough, but 6? Yikes.
> 
> Is there a reason you haven't upgraded yet? Firefox, IE8, etc?
> 
> Sadly, we still support ie6 so I still have to fiddle with the usual problems from time to time to get things working correctly. One day we won't support it anymore, and I think that day is coming soon



I don't really have a choice in the matter, on my work PC here.   And no, I have no idea why IE6 is the browser of choice...  It's painful, though.  No tabbed browsing, pages not rendering properly...

At home, I'm using a tweaked-out Firefox.  I was using Portable Firefox here, but ITS killed that idea.

I wasn't going to mention anything - I figured my problem was just because of IE6 - but I figured I'd add another browser to the data set. 

-O


----------



## Morrus (Aug 31, 2009)

I see it.  Trying to fix it.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmm. Can anyone help? I made the two changes weem suggested, but it didn't help. I've attached the stlye.css file.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 1, 2009)

Remove the "height:" line from the #logo block.
The default height works, the overridden one doesn't.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Nifft (Sep 1, 2009)

A further refinement: use

```
height: 102;
```
 ... in #logo {} instead of removing height, that will keep the overlap that it previously had over the lower orange bar.

(If you care. Looks fine either way to me.)

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Obryn (Sep 1, 2009)

Not that I care overmuch, but can you think of a reason why it wouldn't show up on IE6?  I'm not seeing the new logo, no matter how many Ctrl-F5's I push. 

It looks fine from home, though!

-O


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 1, 2009)

Seems to be fixed. Thanks.


----------



## jeffh (Sep 2, 2009)

Once again, Ari beats me to it; but let me say anyway that everything is working normally again for me too.


----------



## qstor (Sep 6, 2009)

Any chance of offering white t-shirts or other items with the new logo? 

thanks

Mike


----------



## XCorvis (Sep 18, 2009)

Could you make the logo clickable? I keep clicking it and expecting it to take me back to the main page, and I'm always disappointed when it doesn't work.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 18, 2009)

XCorvis said:


> Could you make the logo clickable? I keep clicking it and expecting it to take me back to the main page, and I'm always disappointed when it doesn't work.



 It actually is, but the clickable part is only like 10 pixels high.

This may be my fault for telling him to remove the "height:" line (which did fix the visuals) instead of telling him to set the value to "height: 102" (which fixes the visuals and is big enough to click on).

Sorry, -- N


----------



## fba827 (Sep 19, 2009)

XCorvis said:


> Could you make the logo clickable? I keep clicking it and expecting it to take me back to the main page, and I'm always disappointed when it doesn't work.





It does work if you click on the -top point- of the d20 graphic.

I guess Nifft is the one to blame here, grab your torches and pitchforks!!!!


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Weem,

Might I ask, what font did you use for the "10 Years and Counting" text (as well as most of the text from the "Support EN World" sig pic)?  Is it freely available, and if so, where can I get it?

I was thinking of making a logo for Living 4th Edition and though it'd be a good idea to have it match the sites logoage, since it's an EN World community project.

Thanks!


----------



## weem (Oct 2, 2009)

It is free indeed, here you go...

300 - Search - dafont.com


----------



## Morrus (Oct 2, 2009)

Explain to me again what I need to change.

It currently says:



> #logo
> {
> position: absolute;
> width: 300px;
> ...




It says height: 106.  Changing it to height: 102 isn't gooing to make any noticeable difference is it?


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome!  Thanks, weem.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2009)

garyh said:


> Hi Weem,
> 
> Might I ask, what font did you use for the "10 Years and Counting" text (as well as most of the text from the "Support EN World" sig pic)?  Is it freely available, and if so, where can I get it?
> 
> ...



Gary,

Let me know how the one for L4W goes; we might want one for LEB.


----------



## Nifft (Oct 2, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Explain to me again what I need to change.



 Okay, right now it looks like the anchor ("a href") tag is around a string of text which sits (invisibly) behind the logo.

You just need to put the anchor tag around the image, too.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## weem (Oct 2, 2009)

Just sent you a PM Russ.


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2009)

I haven't tried a real stand-alone loge yet, Stonegod, but I have added a banner to my sig.  I tried the banner with our campaign map behind the text, but it was busy and hard to read, so I'm just going with text for now.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2009)

garyh said:


> I haven't tried a real stand-alone loge yet, Stonegod, but I have added a banner to my sig.  I tried the banner with our campaign map behind the text, but it was busy and hard to read, so I'm just going with text for now.



Yeah, but far to big for a sig thing in my mind. I prefer minimalism.


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking you're right.  Especially with my inclusion of the EN World CS pic.  I'll play with it some more later.


----------

